
Amazon's cloud is about to announce a huge health-care deal with Cerner - SQL2219
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/22/aws-is-partnering-with-cerner-on-cloud-deal-for-healtheintent.html
======
ourmandave
This is awesome. The Bad Guys already have all my credit history and personal
data from the last hack. Soon they'll be able to add my medical history to
complete the profile.

Because fuck me.

~~~
junkscience2017
But won't you be relieved on some level that there is nothing else to be
stolen? Now you can run an old crippled version of Android, start using
"password" for every password and turn off your security cameras! The game is
over and you lost, but at least the game is over!

------
sk5t
This article reads like PR spam...

~~~
tyingq
Perhaps, but HIPPA compatible cloud services is newsworthy, especially with a
name brand client.

~~~
davidcbc
AWS and GCP already both offer HIPAA compliance and have for years

~~~
Terretta
Across what subset of capabilities?

HIPAA compliant storage, or even compute nodes, isn’t all that interesting.
It’s the higher level services that matter.

~~~
davidcbc
[https://aws.amazon.com/compliance/hipaa-eligible-services-
re...](https://aws.amazon.com/compliance/hipaa-eligible-services-reference/)

[https://cloud.google.com/security/compliance/hipaa/#covered-...](https://cloud.google.com/security/compliance/hipaa/#covered-
products)

